# BBS Sticker Placement



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

So I ordered some BBS stickers to put on the lips of the LM's, and I got looking around. I can't seem to find where they should go. I've seen some with just one opposite of the valve stem. I've seem some with 3. I just feel like if I am going to do it I want to do it right. So if anyone has some solid information on LM's specifically and the BBS log on the lips, please chime in :beer:

The sticker I am referring to.










And my LM's ready for stickers.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I got you...



preliminary results:

3x with the valve stem being directly in the middle of a pair:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

That's the website my wheels came from 

Thanks btw


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

03_uni-B said:


> That's the website my wheels came from
> 
> Thanks btw


That's the website a lot of people's wheels come from :laugh:


Just not for their advertised prices...


----------

